# Super Metroid Is Hard.



## sonknuck23 (Sep 9, 2010)

I am having immense trouble with this game. I have not (and don't plan on) using an FAQ, for one reason; I've gotten so far on my own, I took a glance at an FAQ and I was totally lost. I don't know the enemy names so when they say "enter the room with all of the _____," I'm like "what".

Anyway, this game is super hard. I was kicking ass until I got to Madiria or whatever you call it, the stupid water place, and now I've been running around for like, an hour, straight, accomplishing nothing.

I thought I got somewhere, and I ended up getting the Spring Ball- A moderately useless item.

Am I the only one who pretty much sucks at this game?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 9, 2010)

I've only had problems with bosses.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 9, 2010)

I never actually beat it (without using cheats






). I don't think I ever even made it to Maridia lol. Though that was long ago, maybe I should give it another try.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 9, 2010)

Well there's a mini-boss AND a boss I can't even seem to find. I'm having so much trouble with this game, it makes me want to hurt someone. Preferably one of you. (jokes.)

Really though, it's driving me insane. I'm not even asking for help, I just want to know if it's only me who's. . well, awful.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Sep 9, 2010)

Almost all of the older games had a higher difficulty level. The trend of dumbing down game difficulty started around the PS2 generation, but was greatly increased with the release of this last generation. Games which are challenging to gamers are 100% impossible for the wider market.


----------



## Joktan (Sep 9, 2010)

IT IS PRETTY HARD.ALTHOUGH I JUST STARTED PLAYING IT.dang i didnt know my caps lock was on...lol


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

I have been playing that game since it came out (I still have my original cartage too) And I still have a hard time beating it.
Then I feel bad when I see this
EDIT: And there is a faster run than that too!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah, this game is pretty tough. I've never beat it. 
I was playing on my DS, but decided to wait for the DS2 SNES emu... so I probably won't ever play it again.

Mastering the Wall Jump is highly recommended early on in the game, as it gets you items early which allows you to be more successful in the saving of the Metroid larva.


----------



## iGotTheSmores (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't know if I would say Super Metroid is hard, But I had to consult a guide a few times on my first few play through, After wondering around forever that is.


----------



## Law (Sep 9, 2010)

oh god this exploration game is expecting me to EXPLORE THINGS? WHAT DO YOU THINK I AM, SUPER METROID? SOME KIND OF GUY THAT EXPLORES THINGS?


Edit: If you think regular Super Metroid is hard, try Super Metroid REDESIGN.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 9, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> oh god this exploration game is expecting me to EXPLORE THINGS? WHAT DO YOU THINK I AM, SUPER METROID? SOME KIND OF GUY THAT EXPLORES THINGS?
> 
> 
> Edit: If you think regular Super Metroid is hard, try Super Metroid REDESIGN.


Or even the original Metroid. Getting lost in that game was like finding O3 in the ozone layer (Almost impossible not to, but getting more difficult over time).


EDIT: That simile is going in my fucking sig... It's just that fucking epic.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 9, 2010)

Been playing Metroid II recently and that is the toughest one of the lot.


----------



## shango46 (Sep 9, 2010)

Super Metroid is one of the best games OF ALL TIME! lol

I have beaten this game several times (Once I beat it in under 3 hours and saw the ending of Samus in her bikini!) and have saved the little guys and saw their little pixel space ship leave Zebes. 

I really enjoyed Metroid: Other M as they made it happen right after Super Metroid.

Super Metroid REDESIGN? Really? Guess what game I am beating next!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 9, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Been playing Metroid II recently and that is the toughest one of the lot.


I've attempted... Never even made it to 35 Metroid.



PS 

@title: I've got something else that's hard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## kakashi919 (Sep 9, 2010)

I gave up on Super Metroid a long time ago. Fusion was the only one i ever finished because i think it was the easiest.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 9, 2010)

Its not just you. I remember playing it when I was younger and I got lost on many occassians mainly due to the fact that there are SO MANY AREAS in the game and you're required to BACKTRACK. LIKE A LOT.

Most games I played when I was a kid would point you in the right direction or leave behind signs or hints about what area to visit next. This wasn't the case with Super Metroid and that's why I think I never finished the game. I recall the SNES Zelda title giving me this problem with backtracking too...


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

An absolute classic game make no mistake, but like a few others have said it's tough, but not unbeatable.... if I remember I beat it in about 12 hours first go, minus any guides etc.... and played through a second time, JUST about beating the 3 hour mark was it (or was it 5 hours to give a special ending, then 2 or 3 hours for a more special ending? Can't remember, JUST managed the first special ending anyway)
Like has been said you wanna try the original on NES - now THAT'S a challenge! Wandered around aimlessly for hours on that bugger, in between the constant dying..... and GB Metroid 2 I just gave up on LOL..


----------



## Depravo (Sep 9, 2010)

Games had to be harder in those days to make up for lack of size. Anyway, persevere because the ending is fantastic.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 9, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Games had to be harder in those days to make up for lack of size. Anyway, persevere because the ending is fantastic.


Contra...

*flashback of dying too much*

•.•


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Sep 9, 2010)

Just bought it on the Virtual Console. Using a GC controller makes SNES games feel a little more challenging and I'm not shelling out for a Classic Controller any time soon.


----------



## iGotTheSmores (Sep 9, 2010)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> Just bought it on the Virtual Console. Using a GC controller makes SNES games feel a little more challenging and I'm not shelling out for a Classic Controller any time soon.


I think it ruins the feel and nostalgia of it, not necessarily make it tougher. Especially when you playing something like Super Metroid, Super Mario, or DKC.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 9, 2010)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> Just bought it on the Virtual Console. Using a GC controller makes SNES games feel a little more challenging and I'm not shelling out for a Classic Controller any time soon.


Classic controller isn't no better.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't find Super Metroid that hard, but maybe because I'm from the old school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I always played hard games since I'm young, NES games were very hard (but I have difficulties at playing them again now, I became too lazy because of easiness of actual games ).

I completed Super Metroid many times, but I'm always looking for 100%, so I never ended it in less than 3hours.
after my first time finishing the game, I looked at a game guide to find missing items, now I don't use it anymore (don't use a guide before finishing the game by yourself first, it will give you even more satisfactions)

I'm always amazed at looking Super Metroid in assisted video, especially boss battles.

I'm currently playing Metroid Zero mission again, It's a nice one in the series.
Next one will be Metroid II, the only one I never played.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 9, 2010)

I wish I had Super Metroid for my SNES. I need it and Starfox to be happy with my SNES collection (which is feeble but is just a few decent games)


----------



## thaddius (Sep 10, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you mean to say that the classic controller was better? I'm never sure if people use double negatives on purpose.

Super Metroid wasn't that bad. At least you get a friggin' map! The original is tough as hell, coming from someone who for the longest time only ever played II on the Game Boy.

The only Metroid I haven't finished is Prime 3. And Other M I suppose, but not for long though.


----------



## Juanmatron (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry but no. Super Metroid could be better if it was more harder.

Metroids by Sakamoto are piece of cake. He adds elements to make the game more easily (and made it more lineal...).

Well, for my, Metroid Prime of Retro Studios exceeded Super Metroid (and is SO MORE difficult).


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 10, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Sorry but no. Super Metroid could be better if it was more harder.
> 
> Metroids by Sakamoto are piece of cake. He adds elements to make the game more easily (and made it more lineal...).
> 
> Well, for my, Metroid Prime of Retro Studios exceeded Super Metroid (and is SO MORE difficult).


What?


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 10, 2010)

to me the hardest part is phantoon (the boss of the wrecked ship). other than that the game actually is not all that hard. wall jumping is hard to master but you'll be glad you master it (especially if you want 100%!).
i had trouble too when i first played (i had someone guiding me kinda though), but the main problem i had was defeating ridley.

dont give up on the game, it is totally worth it! i still tear up at a part during the last boss fight :*(


----------



## silverbullet1080 (Sep 10, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Sorry but no. Super Metroid could be better if it was more harder.
> 
> Metroids by Sakamoto are piece of cake. He adds elements to make the game more easily (and made it more lineal...).
> 
> Well, for my, Metroid Prime of Retro Studios exceeded Super Metroid (and is SO MORE difficult).


Metroid games on a whole are unbelievably easy (except for Prime 2, but the overall game design wasn't that good with the asinine backtracking), the hardest thing to do in the series is walljumping in certain games and the Prime 2 bossfights.  Same goes with Zelda- though it's all Zelda games that have always been easy.  Off the top of my head, the only tough big Nintendo franchise is Mario (not gonna count Fire Emblem here) and even then it's only a portion of the games in the series.


----------



## ARISMENDY_64 (Sep 10, 2010)

I beat under 2:00 100% items  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no cheat


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow.

I beat it in 7 hours and 39 minutes, 62% items. Yeah, I JUST beat it now. Like, 5 mins. ago. I don't care if it took me forever, (of course I leave the game on a lot, I admit It did still take me forever.)

I beat it. I am happy, and now I can finish Other M.

See, for some reason, more than half-way through Other M, I decided to stop and play Super Metroid. And then, I decided I wouldn't touch other M until I beat Super Metroid. . well, I beat it. Chyea.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 11, 2010)

The only thing I find hard about this game is the controls.  There are way too many buttons on the SNES controller and it doesn't need to be that way.  If it was simplified to be more like the GBA Metroids, then I'd dominate that game easily.  Plus I just hate playing these types of games on a console.  I think it's much better suited off for the DS but alas, there are no good DS emulators that can run it.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 11, 2010)

I beat it over a decade ago in the first run. It's not that hard to beat, maybe you guys simply suck


----------



## nutella (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't remember this being that hard. Granted, I don't even remember the first time playing this game, because I was like 4 or 5 or something. It's mad fun to speed run though.


----------



## Blade4474 (Sep 11, 2010)

Super Metroid isn't hard, your just a noob.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 11, 2010)

I got lost when I hit the water as well, until I realized the special place to power bomb.

I had so much trouble with walljumping, I could just not get it... until I read one comment on youtube saying that you needed to press away from the wall BEFORE the jump button (unlike most other games where it's jump first).

Within like 5 minutes I had it mastered.


----------



## JonthanD (Sep 11, 2010)

hehehe you kids and your guides.... I beat the first Metroid and Super Metroid all on my own (I was the local guide for my friends.)  

Hard hmmm I found the NES one harder then then the SNES one, but they both are just awesome games. 

Now if you really want a challenge try getting the poster shot at the end of Street Fighter 2 Turbo.... 

Thats a challenge, I doubt I could do it these days but I used to be able to do it on command back in the day lol 

http://www.gamespot.com/snes/action/street...urbo/hints.html

At difficulty level 8 the computer is pretty brutal lol


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 11, 2010)

Not really, I don't like SFII. (shoot me, who gives a fuck.)

And by the way, I never used a Guide for Super Metroid, and yeah, the NES one is MUCH harder, but personally, It took me 7 hours to beat the fuckin' game and I don't even care.

I beat it, that's all that matters.


----------

